
Build projects around motivated individuals, and trust them to get the job done - greatgib
https://agilemanifesto.org/principles.html
======
greatgib
Maybe it is time for a lot of people to re-read the original agile manifesto,
because its core values look like to be forgotten...

Ex.: "Build projects around motivated individuals. Give them the environment
and support they need, and trust them to get the job done."

